# SS316L clapton wire



## Daniel Alves (27/5/16)

Hi, 

looking for SS316L clapton wire, i know @Sir Vape had this as i originally got it from them.
love this stuff and need more.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/316l-clapton-wire


----------



## Mac75 (27/5/16)

Tagging if u dont mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (28/5/16)

not at all, just think ill try get it imported if i can get it locally.
only problem is it takes a while


----------



## Mac75 (28/5/16)

Im also looking at importing ss430. The vape mesh company in uk has this. Waiting for a reply via email from them. If they have clapton as well I will let you know before I order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (29/5/16)

perfect thank you


----------

